# Willing to adopt in Kentucky Area



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

My email is [email protected], let me know if you have a local bird in need! I can provide pictures of my loft upon request, and anyone with a pigeon in need is welcome to come view the loft in person!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, arherp, and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Are you a rescuer/rehabber, pigeon fancier, or a much needed kindly soul willing to help pigeons?

Terry


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks! I run mainly a reptile rescue, but I am not opposed to rehabbing pigeons. This post is mainly as a pigeon fancier that wouldn't mind opening up the loft to other birds!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Where in KY are you located? I am near Cincinnati.

We members of this forum are usually slightly suspicious of new people on here, looking to obtain pigeons. Because there are so many that want to use them for training bird dogs and such.

Don't take it bad if a few questions are asked of you, in an effort to ascertain your motives. It is not personal. We just care about how pigeons we have had contact with, end up.

Welcome to Pigeon Talk.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I am in Louisville, but I often travel in Ironton, OH and Ashland KY. 

I know about the people that train dogs with birds, I have people always trying to buy my Coturnix Quail for that very reason!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You are in just the right spot for the National Young Bird Show on the 30th!


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep I'm definately gonna be there!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm really hoping I'll be able to make it up there too! We'll be stopping in Louisville on our way to the National FFA convention in IN, but luckily that'll be the week before the show. Otherwise being in the area would just be a tease since I doubt we'd go to it!

There are a lot of MickaCoo pigeons needing homes, but they are in California. They do ship though, if you don't mind that.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I am in contact with MickaCoo, hopefully getting some new little guys from them in the future!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

arherp said:


> I am in contact with MickaCoo, hopefully getting some new little guys from them in the future!


YAY!

Terry


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Reptiles are meat eaters , what do you feed yours? Live or prekilled?


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I feed both live and frozen thawed.


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Do you feed them Quail?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Are there reptiles that eat pigeons? None that I am aware of, in this area. But could be some from other countries. I assume that a Boa or large snake could.


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Go to youtube many videos of chickens being feed to large snakes. Baby birds are often fed to snakes that are picky eaters.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I am not really sure why I would feed quail, I sell coturnix for 4.50 each and sell similarly sized rats for 2.00 It is not economical to feed grown fowl to snakes. Picky colubrids can be fed f/t chicks, but that is the extent of poultry as feed. 
Many snakes can eat full size quail or pigeons, most rat snakes, corn snakes, red tail boa, burmese python, reticulated python, african rock python, certain kingsnakes, gabon vipers, haha the list goes on for pages! But in captivity, there is a difference between what *can* be fed and what *is* fed.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Bumps....

.


----------



## ernurstn1 (May 19, 2011)

*white pigeon available for adoption with hurt claw.*

i need to find a home for this white pigeon that came back to us after we let it out of cage to fly home, well its back. so i need to find someone to take care of it before my cat or dog get it. i have it in a cage and feeding it. please hlep the pigeon, i live in rutledge tennessee.


----------

